# Turducken - Awesome thing or just plain weird?



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 28, 2008)

Yo, thanks to reidman for that smokin' image.

Okay, Turducken is a chicken stuffed inside a duck stuffed inside a turkey. You're supposed to cook it for like nine hours and then eat it. You can also stuff it with like layers of bacon, sausage, or regular stuffing.



			
				reidman said:
			
		

> I’m not joking, this is a big deal in the south.


Discuss this and any other weird american food here.
...I'd totally eat that, but _don't tell anyone_!


----------



## Zeph (Nov 28, 2008)

...It looks, and sounds, absolutely revolting, to be blunt.


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 28, 2008)

This is the _greatest thing the southern US has ever invented_
...which says little, but still!  I'd totally fucking eat that~~~~~  I don't know whether or not I like duck but hey


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow.

That's all I can say, really. I mean, I'd eat it once for the lulz, but yeah.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Nov 28, 2008)

It actually tastes good, assuming it's cooked properly.


----------



## S.K (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, I like Turkey and duck for that matter but I wouldn't eat that.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 28, 2008)

isn't it just, you know, roast turkey, chicken, and duck? or does the stuffing factor change the taste or something?


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks disgusting, but it might taste un-bad :3

Though considering it's spelt with both of the words "turd" _and_ "uck" (which is like a noise someone makes when they don't like the taste of something), I doubt it.

(It also sounds vaguely Dutch/Scandinavian. Or is that just me?)


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Nov 28, 2008)

Sounds cool. I'd eat it if it didn't have stuffing in it.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 28, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Looks disgusting, but it might taste un-bad :3
> 
> Though considering it's spelt with both of the words "turd" _and_ "uck" (which is like a noise someone makes when they don't like the taste of something), I doubt it.
> 
> (It also sounds vaguely Dutch/Scandinavian. Or is that just me?)


If it were Swedish, it would mean "the lucky duck". (And that's "duck" as in "ducking", not the animal.) So, uh, yeah.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 28, 2008)

The Quicker Picker-Upper said:


> It actually tastes good, assuming it's cooked properly.


This.

It's a bit (or maybe more than a bit) tricky to cook, but it's good if done right.

It's OK if you don't get it.


----------



## octobr (Nov 28, 2008)

This looks absolutely delicious.

I just don't know how you go about stuffing a chicken-stuffed duck into a turkey.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 28, 2008)

Gross! D: -hates turkey and duck.- 

I'd be like, the picky one at the table going >____> you people are freaks NOM THE CHICKEN AND RUUUUUUN


----------



## OrangeAipom (Nov 28, 2008)

I like duck, and I like chicken, but I don't like turkey.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 29, 2008)

Verne said:


> This looks absolutely delicious.
> 
> I just don't know how you go about stuffing a chicken-stuffed duck into a turkey.


Agree completely. You made me hungry now...


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow. I never had duck, but to me turkey tastes a tad to dry and I usually only eat chicken fried or as tenders/fingers/nuggets, like at fast food restraunts. I'll eat chicken other ways, but those two are the most common.

Still, this looks...interesting. Maybe I can convince mom to stuff a chicken in a duck in a turkey.


----------



## Alexi (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, I'd try anything once...but. 

Well, duck is really greasy. It doesn't seem like a good match-up for chicken and turkey.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 29, 2008)

Uh. I might have it once but I'm not that big on turkey or chicken (but duck is nuuuum). Also the name just keeps saying 'turdfucken' in my head, so er.


----------



## Foxsundance (Nov 29, 2008)

No, it looks absolutely disgusting. I like chicken and will have Turkey every once in a while, but I've never had duck, and all 3 together? No.


----------



## allitersonance (Nov 29, 2008)

I like duck, chicken, and turkey, so I'd eat it. The name and appearance aren't that appealing though. >>;


----------



## surskitty (Nov 29, 2008)

Gross.  None of the bird-meats really go together well.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

I like chicken and duck, and turkey's okay, but this... it doesn't really look good.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 29, 2008)

Why are people saying this doesn't look good? It (and other similar meals) have been cooked for _years_. I'd eat it. 

!! we should add goose to it.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 29, 2008)

Turduckenoose?

I can't even begin to imagin what that would taste like...


----------



## S.K (Nov 29, 2008)

Woah, thats strange...


----------



## Alexi (Nov 29, 2008)

Anything with the word "noose" in it cannot be good for your health.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 29, 2008)

Alexi said:


> Anything with the word "noose" in it cannot be good for your health.


Imagen *fried* Turduckenoose. That'll definatly kill ya. Too bad Turduckenoose is not real. I guess we'll have to settle for Turducken.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 29, 2008)

Alexi said:


> Anything with the word "noose" in it cannot be good for your health.


What about... a noose-cutting knife?

Could save your life if you were being hanged. If it existed.


----------



## Alexi (Nov 30, 2008)

Unless it ends up in your neck. Or spleen.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 30, 2008)

This reminded me of a joke recipe. I can't remember how it went exactly, but I know it involved Turducken, a camel, a pterodactyl...

And I think a jet plane, for some bizarre reason. Sure, the pterodactyl is extinct, but hey, at least if one was found alive, it would presumably be edible

There was other stuff as well, but like I said, I don't remember the whole thing


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 30, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Turduckenoose?


Why not stuff a quail inside of the chicken, too?


----------



## Ayame (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds very good, though I don't know about duck- I have never had it.  But chicken is alright, and turkey is delicious, so I'd love this!


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 30, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Imagen *fried* Turduckenoose. That'll definatly kill ya. Too bad Turduckenoose is not real. I guess we'll have to settle for Turducken.





			
				Lucas755 said:
			
		

> Why not stuff a quail inside of the chicken, too?


Those _actually exist._
link

A quail wrapped in bacon inside a cornish game hen wrapped in bacon inside a duck wrapped in bacon inside a chicken wrapped in bacon inside a turkey wrapped in bacon inside a goose wrapped in bacon.

:3


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoa.
My weirdo fantasies came true.
O.O


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 30, 2008)

> Those actually exist.
> link


Augh. And people tell _us _off for eating kangaroos.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone actually eat kangaroo because they like it? The one time I tried it was absolutely disgusting. :(


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 30, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> This reminded me of a joke recipe. I can't remember how it went exactly, but I know it involved Turducken, a camel, a pterodactyl...
> 
> And I think a jet plane, for some bizarre reason. Sure, the pterodactyl is extinct, but hey, at least if one was found alive, it would presumably be edible
> 
> There was other stuff as well, but like I said, I don't remember the whole thing


Red vs. Blue. :D


----------



## Alexi (Dec 1, 2008)

... said:


> Those _actually exist._
> link
> 
> A quail wrapped in bacon inside a cornish game hen wrapped in bacon inside a duck wrapped in bacon inside a chicken wrapped in bacon inside a turkey wrapped in bacon inside a goose wrapped in bacon.
> ...


:O


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 1, 2008)

My god, the very idea of that makes me feel ill. 

Granted, I don't like any of them, but still. _Ew._ ><


----------



## Alexi (Dec 1, 2008)

I was wondering what Danni's reaction would be XD


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 1, 2008)

opaltiger said:
			
		

> Does anyone actually eat kangaroo because they like it? The one time I tried it was absolutely disgusting.


How did you eat it? Because if it's cooked wrong it'll taste like crap.
Well uh, a lot of people do like it for the taste but it's also popular because it's very, very lean - there isn't much fat on a roo. Because of this it's also quite popular as pet food.
Of course, many aboriginal communities eat it traditionally. Otherwise it's usually made into sausages. 
Then again it's a bit gamey, so lots of people don't like it.


----------



## Valor (Dec 2, 2008)

What's this? Eating not one, not two, but _three_ birds at once?

_HELL YES_


----------

